# got back to track laying



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

After what was way too long....I finally got back to finishing up one end of the layout ...double tracking. Took these three photos to prove it. 




























Haven't tested the newly done track yet...maybe tomorrow.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Gary!! The Regal


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

You're making me feel bad....but, it sure looks great.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Garry, 
that layout keeps lookin better and better. Your trackwork looks beautiful. Some day you might do a post describing all the different plants you have there. They look very natural on the layout. Good job, keep up the good work !

Joe Mc


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice, I like a lush layout.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. Track work really looks nice. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry, where is the MOW equipment. How can you lay track with out MOW equipment and workers? 

Keep on spike'n 

Randy


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Never thought about it before, but you are right Randy.







I will try to take care of that in any future shots of my track laying. I would have had them in this set of pictures, but there was a labor problem between work finishing and the photos, they all walked off the site in protest! Hopefully that can be rectified before any future 
updates are posted. 


Garry NCGRR


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Garry, that's looking great.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work Garry....looks very pro-like. 
Can you tell us what kind of rock you are using for ballast? 

Gary


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

The ballast I use is granite crusher fines that I sift through 1/4 inch hardware cloth to get the bigger bits out.. .(which I use for building up the low points beside the concrete roadbed). Was going to use chicken grit for the ballast but liked the look of the crusher fines better.

Garry


----------

